# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > Σεμινάρια ,Εκθέσεις-Διαγωνισμοί Συλλόγων , Εκδηλώσεις φιλοζωικών κ περιβαλλοντολογικών οργανώσεων >  5ος Τοπικός Διαγωνισμός ΛΑ.ΣΥ.Κ. 2013

## xXx



----------


## Steliosan

Αφου ειναι καναρινοφιλοι γιατι εχουν καρδερινες στην φωτογραφια;

----------


## VasilisM

Χααχαχαχαχαχαχαχα Στέλιο και εγώ αυτή την απορία είχα!!!!!

----------


## xXx

*το πουλί ονομάζεται Lawrence's Goldfinch ή Spinus lawrencei



*http://sdakotabirds.com/species/lawr...finch_info.htm
http://www.briansmallphoto.com/lawrences_goldfinch.html

----------


## Gardelius

Καλή επιτυχία Βασίλη !!!!

----------


## xXx

Προς το παρόν σας δείχνω τις δύο τσούπρες μου που κατέβασα φέτος στην κατηγορία αχάτες κόκκινα μωσαικού θηλυκά που διαγωνίστηκαν συνολικά 8 πουλιά

Πήρα 1ο με 91 βαθμούς και 3ο με 89

----------


## Lovecarduelis

Συγχαρητηρια Μπιλυ.

----------


## jk21

Μπραβο Μπιλλαρε !!!!

----------


## gianniskilkis

Συγχαρητήρια Βασίλη ,όμορφα πουλάκια ...

----------


## panos70

Συγχαρητήρια Βασίλη καταπληκτικα πουλια,σου ευχομαι σε ολα να εχεις πρωτιες

----------


## xXx

Παιδιά σας ευχαριστώ πολύ πάντα επιτυχίες και σε εσάς.
Σύντομα θα ανεβούν και οι φωτογραφίες από την έκθεση.

----------


## lagreco69

Συγχαρητηρια!!! Βασιλη. 

Πολυ ομορφες οι κοριτσαρες σου. 

Παντα τετοια!!!!  :Anim 19:

----------


## xXx



----------


## xXx



----------


## kostas13

ποσα πουλια ειχαν κατεβει συνιλικα για τον διαγωνισμο?

----------


## xXx

περίπου 360

----------


## kostas13

του χρονου ευχομαι κ πιο πολλα να εχετε κ αν μπορεσεις κανε μια αναδρομη με φωτογραφιες απο πιο πολλες ρατσες να γνωριζουν τα μελη κ αλλες ειναι καλο

----------


## Steliosan

Συγχαρητηρια για τις διακρισεις.

----------


## xXx

> του χρονου ευχομαι κ πιο πολλα να εχετε κ αν μπορεσεις κανε μια αναδρομη με φωτογραφιες απο πιο πολλες ρατσες να γνωριζουν τα μελη κ αλλες ειναι καλο



http://www.greekbirdclub.com/forumdisplay.php?187-%CE%A1%CE%AC%CF%84%CF%83%CE%B5%CF%82

εδώ Κώστα κάποιος μπορεί να αναζητήσει αυτό που είπες

----------


## xXx

πάρτε και μερικές ακόμη σημερινές

----------


## xXx



----------


## geo_ilion

συγχαρητηρια και απο εμενα βασιλη

----------


## panos504

Συγχαρητήρια Βασίλη σε σένα και τους υπόλοιπους . Υπάρχουν θέματα που πρέπει να λύσετε όμως . Ελλιπής έως καθόλου ενημέρωση των μελών , πολλά παράπονα άκουσα από πολλούς στα πηγαδάκια έξω από την έκθεση . Εμένα δεν με πειράζει γιατί δεν θα συμμετείχα φέτος , έχασα πολλά πουλιά , σχεδόν όλα. Στον Διαγωνισμό συμμετείχαν οι "εκλεκτοί" , όσοι δηλαδή πρόλαβαν και δήλωσαν πρώτοι , οι υπόλοιποι λόγω έλλειψης χώρου έμειναν έξω, θα μπορούσαν να συμμετέχουν όλοι με λιγότερα πουλιά , όχι να βάζει ένας 15 και ο άλλος κανένα ή να βρεθεί μεγαλύτερος χώρος ώστε να υπάρχει και μεγαλύτερος ανταγωνισμός και να μην μοιράζονται τα βραβεία στους λίγους που προλαβαίνουν να δηλώσουν. Η σελίδα του συλλόγου είχε μόνο την αφίσα , καμία ενημέρωση και από εκεί. Επίσης κάπου θα έπρεπε να αναρτηθούν οι κανονισμοί και οι κατηγορίες για να ενημερωθούν και τα νέα μέλη αλλά και οι παλαιότεροι για τυχόν αλλαγές αλλά και για το τι ισχύει. Δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο αφορά και εσένα το θέμα οργάνωσης αλλά κάπου έπρεπε να τα πώ  :winky:  . Καλημέρα σε όλους και καλή επιτυχία σε ότι κάνετε.

----------


## jk21

Πανο σεβαστα τα παραπονα σου ,αλλα οι κανονες μας ,δεν επιτρεπουν την περαιτερω συζητηση στο θεμα .Δεν ξερω αν επιλεχθει απο τον Βασιλη να δοθουν καποιες διευκρινισεις ,αλλα θα επιθυμουσα να μην συνεχιστει ,για να μεινει ανοιχτο το θεμα .Σιγουρα αυτη την περιοδο των διαγωνισμων ,θα υπαρχουν προβληματα και παραπονα αναμεσα στους εκτροφεις ,αλλα ειτε δικαια ειτε αδικα ,εχουμε σαν θεση να μενουν εξω απο την καθημερινοτητα του φορουμ 

*1. 
Β. Απαγορεύονται ρητά κάθε είδους συζήτησεις που αφορούν σχέσεις και ζητήματα συλλόγων - ομοσπονδιών και των μελών τους. Επίσης οι αντιπαραθέσεις που πιθανόν να δημιουργηθούν μέσα στις συζητήσεις του φόρουμ, και οι οποίες έχουν προκύψει απο συζητήσεις σχετικές με συλλόγους-ομοσπονδίες, θα κλειδώνονται ή θα διαγράφονται χωρίς προειδοποίηση και τα υπεύθυνα μέλη θα αντιμετωπίζουν τις ανάλογες ποινικές κυρώσεις.




*

----------


## panos504

Ζητώ συγνώμη που δεν πρόσεξα και παρέβηκα τον κανονισμό . Παρακαλώ να διαγραφεί η τοποθέτηση μου και να θεωρηθεί το θέμα λήξαν.
Ευχαριστώ για την υπενθύμιση Δημήτρη.

----------


## jk21

Πανο ειναι δεδομενο για μενα ,οτι δεν εγινε κατι συνειδητα ,αφου δεν εισαι ο πρωτος που κατα την εγγραφη αποδεχεται τους ορους χωρις να τους διαβασει  :Happy: 

αφηνω το θεμα ,για να το δει και ο Βασιλης και απο κει και περα θα επιλεξει αν μιλησετε σε προσωπικο επιπεδο και θα διαγραφουν τα ποστ μας  ή θα σου δωσει καποιες 

διευκρινισεις ,αρκει να ειναι τετοιες , που δεν θα δινουν συνεχεια στο θεμα και θα λυνουν ισως καποια παρεξηγηση ,ωστε να μην υπαρχει περαιτερω συζητηση για το 

θεμα

----------


## vag21

βασιλη συγχαρητηρια για τις διακρισεις σου.

θα ηθελα την αποψη σου σε αυτα που ειπε ο γιατρος για τους διαγωνισμους,οτι δηλαδη πουλια που διαγωνιστηκαν καλο ειναι να μην ξαναμπαινουν στο κοπαδι και καλυτερα ειναι να χαριζονται επι τοπου.

----------


## xXx

> Συγχαρητήρια Βασίλη σε σένα και τους υπόλοιπους . Υπάρχουν θέματα που πρέπει να λύσετε όμως . Ελλιπής έως καθόλου ενημέρωση των μελών , πολλά παράπονα άκουσα από πολλούς στα πηγαδάκια έξω από την έκθεση . Εμένα δεν με πειράζει γιατί δεν θα συμμετείχα φέτος , έχασα πολλά πουλιά , σχεδόν όλα. Στον Διαγωνισμό συμμετείχαν οι "εκλεκτοί" , όσοι δηλαδή πρόλαβαν και δήλωσαν πρώτοι , οι υπόλοιποι λόγω έλλειψης χώρου έμειναν έξω, θα μπορούσαν να συμμετέχουν όλοι με λιγότερα πουλιά , όχι να βάζει ένας 15 και ο άλλος κανένα ή να βρεθεί μεγαλύτερος χώρος ώστε να υπάρχει και μεγαλύτερος ανταγωνισμός και να μην μοιράζονται τα βραβεία στους λίγους που προλαβαίνουν να δηλώσουν. Η σελίδα του συλλόγου είχε μόνο την αφίσα , καμία ενημέρωση και από εκεί. Επίσης κάπου θα έπρεπε να αναρτηθούν οι κανονισμοί και οι κατηγορίες για να ενημερωθούν και τα νέα μέλη αλλά και οι παλαιότεροι για τυχόν αλλαγές αλλά και για το τι ισχύει. Δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο αφορά και εσένα το θέμα οργάνωσης αλλά κάπου έπρεπε να τα πώ  . Καλημέρα σε όλους και καλή επιτυχία σε ότι κάνετε.



Πάνο καλησπέρα.

Πήρες επίσημη απάντηση στο facebook στην ομάδα του ΛΑ.ΣΥ.Κ. όπου και εξέφρασες και εκεί τη δυσαρέσκειά σου για κάποια θέματα, από τον πρόεδρο του συλλόγου μας Κ. Παναγιώτη Παπαθανασίου

----------


## xXx

> βασιλη συγχαρητηρια για τις διακρισεις σου.
> 
> θα ηθελα την αποψη σου σε αυτα που ειπε ο γιατρος για τους διαγωνισμους,οτι δηλαδη πουλια που διαγωνιστηκαν καλο ειναι να μην ξαναμπαινουν στο κοπαδι και καλυτερα ειναι να χαριζονται επι τοπου.


Βαγγέλη το ότι στρεσάρονται τα πουλιά είναι το μόνο σίγουρο και δεν μπορώ να το κρύψω, άλλα λιγότερο και άλλα περισσότερο. Το έχω δει και με τα μάτια μου άλλα να φουσκώνουν, άλλα να ρίχνουνε φτερά κλπ. Αυτό δεν αποτελεί λόγω όμως να χαρίσεις τα πουλιά. Με τη λογική αυτή θα έπρεπε μόλις τελειώσει ή έκθεση να δοθούν όλα τα πουλιά αυτά που είναι μέσα στο χώρο της εκδήλωσης. Γιατί? Σε τι θα βοηθήσει αυτό? Αυτός ο οποίος θα παραλάβει το πουλί είναι σε θέση να το χειριστεί καλύτερα από τον ίδιο τον εκτροφέα? Αν είναι έτσι μακάρι να του το χαρίσει. Εγώ προσωπικά δικό μου πουλί δεν παρέλαβα ποτέ με πρόβλημα στο τέλος έκθεσης αν και όπως προανέφερα. Υπάρχουνε χειρισμοί θεωρώ να προστατέψεις τα πουλιά σου αν θέλεις. Δεν θα προχωρούσα σε τέτοια κίνηση, είμαι αρνητικός.

----------


## xXx

τελευταίες φωτογραφίες από τα κορίτσια μου, και το χρόνου να μα 'στε καλά

----------

